# Cannot install OS X on Macbook



## LasStyle (Aug 4, 2010)

Hey

I have a problem with my macbook.. Once it cashed I had some prof to look at it, and what they did was to take the hard drive out and through it away.. Now there is no OS on my Macbook.. I have bought a new hard drive, and the Mac OS X Snow Leopard, so I could install it on my "new" macbook.. 

Here is the problem:
When I turn on my macbook, there is only a flashing question mark on a folder, and that means the mac cannot find any OS, well that is also okay, but then I insert the DVD with Mac OS X on, and the only thing that happens is that the macbook kick the DVD out of it, and I still just have a question mark to look at..

How can I possible install Mac OS X on my macbook, with no OS on? Is it possible anyway?

Thanks

MacBook (13-inch, Mid 2007)
13,3"/D2.0G/2 x 512/80/Combo


----------



## Whitehill (Aug 4, 2010)

Did you try holding down the C key?  Click the power button, quickly insert the DVD and hold down C.  What happens?


----------



## LasStyle (Aug 4, 2010)

Nothing happens.. :/


----------



## DeltaMac (Aug 4, 2010)

Nothing at all happens? Does the DVD eject?
Is your Snow Leopard DVD an original Apple disk (white with a Leopard on the label)?

When you boot with that DVD in the drive, and restart while holding the Option key, do you see the Snow Leopard installer as a choice on the boot picker screen?
If yes - select that disk, and press Return/Enter
If the disk simply ejects, you may have a bad disk, or the DVD drive is not reading the disk properly. You can try a DVD drive cleaning disk, or just try blowing air into the drive (you can purchase a can of air at any office supply shop, or an electronics retailer)


----------



## LasStyle (Aug 6, 2010)

Sometimes the DVD eject, and sometimes not.. No the OS X isn't a copy, but no nothing happens, the question mark just keep flashing..


----------



## DeltaMac (Aug 6, 2010)

I'd like you to use a few more words, please 

With the Snow Leopard DVD in the drive, shut down by holding the power button for 5 seconds.
Then, press and release the power button, and immediately hold the Option key.
Do you get the boot-picker screen, which shows the icons for any bootable drive? In your case, you should see the Mac OSX installer disk icon. Click on that icon, then press return.
Or, do you get a little window with a padlock, and a blank password area?

Please describe in detail what happens
BTW - the hard drive in your MacBook is a common failure, and Apple will replace it even if out of warranty. You said the tech guy removed your hard drive and threw it in the trash? You only have 1 GB of memory, which is the minimum for Snow Leopard. If one memory chip was loosened, so only the other chip is installed, then Snow Leopard installer won't boot. Be sure to check that both memory sticks are fully seated.
If you can boot to the Snow Leopard installer, then your new hard drive needs to be formatted, using Disk Utility from the menus. You have to do that before Snow Leopard will install.


----------



## LasStyle (Aug 6, 2010)

Okay here is the log 
(I insert the dvd, and fast turn off, then turn on, in different ways):

*Option Key*

1:
When I turn on the Macbook with the Snow Leopard DVD in, and push the Option Key, the question mark does't appear, but after the Mac reads and reads the DVD is ejected - But then there appears a cursor, the black mac-cursor with the white frame, but nothing els.

2:
If I do the same, but with my old "Mac OS X Tiger - includes Xcode 2 - Install DVD", the same happens, no question mark, only cursor, but first when the DVD is ejected.

*C button*

3:
Now with the C button  pushed down when a start up, and this time with Snow Leopard:
The Macbook reads and reads and reads the DVD, but after some time it is ejected, then appears the flashing question mark. The cursor doesn't appear.

4:
Same procedure with C button but this time with the old Tiger DVD:
After _SHORT_ time of reading the dvd it is ejected, and the flashing question mark appears. The cursor doesn't show up this time.

-----RAM-----

Well it could have something to do with the memory chips (The RAM right?) they are 2 x 512, maybe I should try to buy some with some more space?


----------



## DeltaMac (Aug 6, 2010)

If your Tiger installer DVD is black, then that is easy to explain - the black Tiger disk can't install on your MacBook. The only disk that will work for 10.4 is the grey DVD that came with your MacBook originally. I don't think that black Tiger disk will even show up on the boot picker screen.
Did you install your new hard drive? Then, you know how to get to your RAM memory sticks, and you should try to reseat both chips. You have enough memory, assuming that all is recognized, to boot and install Snow Leopard.



Question: Did you (or the prof) remove the top case (with the keyboard and trackpad)? Some people even do that when replacing the hard drive. 

I suspect that your DVD drive may not be working properly. You can try blowing air inside the drive slot, or even trying a commercial DVD drive cleaning disk, available at most any office supply store.

Do you have access to another Mac?


----------



## LasStyle (Aug 7, 2010)

No I do not have access to another Mac, and the HD was removed/replaced by taken the battery out.

But I have tried to test the DVDDrive, and RAM:

I borrowed my dads install DVD for Windows 7, just to see what happens. When I insert that dvd, the windows 7 setup wizard starts immediately, then I installed it to check the system for errors - there wasn't any. Well then I booted with my Active @ KILLDISK Boot CD to get rid of the windows OS again.

So well the hardware should work, but I still just have a flashing question mark to look at.

My Tiger install DVD is white, the text on it says: 
Mac OS X Tiger
Includes Xcode 2
Install DVD

Replacement DVD
Not for Resale
2Z691-5305-A​
...  It looks bad..


----------



## DeltaMac (Aug 7, 2010)

What looks bad? You mean that 10.4 disk? You also missed posting what the version number on that disk is. It will say "Version 10.4" or "Versions 10.4.7", or some other version. Your MacBook (Mid 2007) can't boot to that disk unless it's 10.4.9 or higher.
But, I suspect it's a replacement for a commercial Tiger installer, and won't boot your MacBook anyway.
If you were able to install Windows 7, then you can say the DVD drive is working OK.
Did you check while booted to Windows, to see if all 1024 MB of RAM was recognized?

Your Tiger DVD is probably not going to work in your MacBook, so I would try more with the Snow Leopard install.
Where did you get that Snow Leopard installer? An Apple store should be able to replace that disk with another if the disk is bad... You could also take your MacBook to that Apple Service shop, and have them try the OS X install with one of their disks.


----------



## LasStyle (Aug 7, 2010)

It starts to look bad for my macbook, I'm loosing the hope you know.. 

On the Tiger DVD there isn't any version number.. :/ 

The Snow Leopard is version 10.6.3, and I bought it in a computer store called Fona..

All 1024MB RAM was recognized.. It seems hopeless right now..


----------



## DeltaMac (Aug 7, 2010)

Hopeless? not!
You were able to install Windows, so I still think that you don't have a good OS X installer disk.
You should try a different installer DVD, If Fona has a service area, you should be able to get them to try a different Snow Leopard disk.

Even if that is a bust - you could still install Windows, eh?


----------



## MiRaD (Sep 12, 2010)

have you had any luck finding the answer to this problem?


----------



## DeltaMac (Sep 12, 2010)

I think this thread was guiding the OP (LasStyle) to the conclusion that they have a bad installer disk.
What's your situation?


----------



## MiRaD (Sep 12, 2010)

I have the same problem, just can't seem to get anywhere.

 I have managed to install Linux and Windows 7, but the original OSx disk is a no no, so I am wondering if I should just cut my loses and throw the machine out.


----------



## MiRaD (Sep 12, 2010)

It is a 2008 MacBook 13, 4GB ram T8100.


----------



## DeltaMac (Sep 12, 2010)

So, what's your problem?
Are you using your original restore DVDs? 
Or, are you using the commercial OS X installer?
What version of OS X are you trying to install? It will be listed on the DVD label.
What happens when you try to boot to that disk?
Be sure to give more description, other than "can't seem to get anywhere"

What happened to the OS X software that was already installed?
Did you use the Linux installer to format the hard drive, for example?


----------



## LasStyle (Sep 13, 2010)

MiRaD said:


> have you had any luck finding the answer to this problem?



Not at all, nothing seems to work. Either I get the black cursor, or just the flashing question mark..


----------



## DeltaMac (Sep 13, 2010)

@LasStyle
Have you tried replacing the hard drive (an easy process on a MacBook)
Or tried a different Snow Leopard installer disk?
That will be simple at a service shop. That's why I asked about service at Fona: http://www.fona.dk/default.aspx?m=2&i=320


----------



## MiRaD (Sep 13, 2010)

I have tried with the orignal OSX disks but nothing seems to happen, reboot - Apple - reboot - Apple - reboot - Apple and on and on.

 This is with the original OSX disk that came with the machine 10.4.8.

 So I tried to install W7 and it took a bit of time but finally I got it installed and doing so formatted my HD, so the file system is now NTFS of course. I tried to DL a copy of THE SAME disk as I already have (I guess this is legal as I own a license to use the OS in the first place [correct me if I am wrong]) but I could not get it onto a disk with any sort of success.

  As for commercial OS X installer, that is something I have not tried aalthough I would give it a bash, if there was someone who could point me in the direction of such a ?! link.


----------



## DeltaMac (Sep 13, 2010)

You can't install OS X on a NTFS-formatted hard drive.

I'm unclear on this - Did you download a copy of OS X, or a copy of Windows 7?
There's Windows 7 downloads direct from Microsoft, so nothing wrong with that.
I've never heard of a 'legal' download of OS X.
The official capability to install Windows through Boot Camp stayed in beta, as a test, basically, until the release of 10.5
I suggest that you purchase a copy of 10.5 - or 10.6 ( which sells for $30)
Or, you may be able to co-exist with Windows with software like rEFIt.
Your best choice will be to boot to your installer DVD, and format the hard drive.
Another possiblility (and a much faster install), is to use Disk Utility to 'Restore' your OS X installer DVD to a partition on an external hard drive. You can boot to that partition (which runs the install), and install your OS X system again.


----------



## MiRaD (Sep 13, 2010)

I am aware that OSX will not install on a NTFS formatted drive.

I downloaded a copy of OS X the same as the one I have (10.4.8) just to see if it was my own copy that was corrupt.

   My belief is that it is legal to take a back up copy of purchased software, now if I download the same OS as I already have, then that is pretty much the same as copying the disk myself, is it not? That was what I was getting at in regard too downloading a copy of OS X, the problem being I could not burn it too disk, so it did not work.

   I purchased a copy of 10.6 yesterday and it should arrive tomorrow along with a new HD that I also bought.

  Now, the thing I would really like to try is the last option you suggested, ie¨ using Disk Utility to restore my OS X installer DVD to a partition on an external drive. But I am a little bit unsure as too how I get it done. 

   Thanks for the feedback by the way, much appreciated.


----------



## DeltaMac (Sep 13, 2010)

Easy-peasy (sorry!)
Open Disk Utility
Create a partition on the external drive sufficient for the Snow Leopard installer disk. I use 8GB
Put your Snow Leopard DVD in the drive, and after that mounts, select any device in the Disk Utility sidebar. Click the Restore tab.
Drag your Snow Leopard icon into the Source block.
Drag your newly created partition into the Destination block.
Click the Restore button, and wait for that to complete - probably 30 minutes to an hour.
And - you can boot to that hard drive partition, which will run the Snow Leopard installer significantly faster than from the DVD.

The problem with getting an OS X install from the 'net - is that you don't know what you have, or if it will work. It's also not you making a backup copy - it's you downloading a mystery OS X that may not work for you (which you said did not work). That's not a backup copy, but just you trying to use a pirated copy. 
Keep in mind that it's a good technique to burn a copy of _your_ disk, which may make the difference trying to use an original disk that doesn't read too well - and the copy which may read perfectly. I have done that many times.
BTW, I have used Toast many times for good copies of original disks.
Your 'legal' copy might work successfully through Toast, as it may recognize more 'strange' formats than your DIsk Utility might.
That's all I'm going to say on that issue....
Good luck!


----------



## MiRaD (Sep 13, 2010)

Where and how am I going to open Disk Utility? My MacBook is useless and I am at present using my windows laptop.


----------



## DeltaMac (Sep 13, 2010)

Ah, OK.
As it's likely the present format on your hard drive is adding difficulty to the boot - 
Remove your hard drive, then you can boot to the OS X installer disk.


----------



## MiRaD (Sep 13, 2010)

Okay, that sounds interesting I shall give it a go.

   Thank-you.


----------



## LasStyle (Sep 13, 2010)

MiRaD said:


> Okay, that sounds interesting I shall give it a go.
> 
> Thank-you.



Please let me know if that trick can do it, before I remove my own HD.. Is there any Windows Programs similar to Disk Utility? I have the Active@ Kill Disk program on my Win-pc, and I think there was some kind of "Disk Utility-look-a-like" feature.


----------



## DeltaMac (Sep 13, 2010)

There must be dozens of drive/partition utilities for Windows... Partition Magic has been around for years. A little googling should bring up a long list.


----------



## MiRaD (Sep 13, 2010)

Det skal jeg nok.


----------



## DeltaMac (Sep 13, 2010)

Det er godt, men jeg kan ikke læse dansk

Held og lykke!


----------



## MiRaD (Sep 13, 2010)

LOL, I was directing it at LasStyle.

  I think he will have no problem with it.


----------



## MiRaD (Sep 14, 2010)

Well I have put my new HD in my MacBook and popped my new Snow Leopard disk in partitioned and formatted my drive and OSX is now installing (25 minutes to go) So it is looking good at this point, I will give great credit to DeltaMac for his patience and help.

 You where right friend the original installer disk was corrupt.

LasStyle get your hands on a copy of Snow Leopard and I think you will be good to go.


----------



## LasStyle (Sep 14, 2010)

MiRaD said:


> Well I have put my new HD in my MacBook and popped my new Snow Leopard disk in partitioned and formatted my drive and OSX is now installing (25 minutes to go) So it is looking good at this point, I will give great credit to DeltaMac for his patience and help.
> 
> You where right friend the original installer disk was corrupt.
> 
> LasStyle get your hands on a copy of Snow Leopard and I think you will be good to go.



Hvis du er dansker kan vi ligeså godt tage den på dansk. Hvor har du hentet din Snow Leopard kopi? Alt jeg har fundet indtil videre har været noget bras, og min Tiger install dvd er tilsyneladende værdiløs eftersom der ikke er nogle filer på den.. 

Hvad gjorde du helt præcis? Mit problem er at jeg har en mac med en 100% tom harddisk, og en Tiger install dvd der ikke virker..


----------



## MiRaD (Sep 15, 2010)

Hej, jeg købt en kopi fra en i Den blå avis (10.6.3 Snow Leopard til 150kr) jeg var pis heldig, ellers prøve ebay.de eller ebay.co.uk der er mange til salg men ikke en opgrade selfølgelig. Så er det bare smide disken ind i maskin, det er nemt nok der fra. Held og lykke med det.


----------



## LasStyle (Sep 22, 2010)

Nu kører den sku! Fandt lagt om længe en install der faktisk virkede 

My Macbook is running again.. The problem was the install dvd, I found a new one - with a great outcome.. 

But thank god I still have a Windows PC (Win7), not so many problems with that one


----------



## LasStyle (Sep 22, 2010)

So the solution of the problem (in my case):

----Step one----
Erase/format the harddrive with a bootable cd from Active Kill Disk
----Step two----
Restart Macbook with an install dvd with OS X on (10.6) while pressing "c"
----Step three----
Add minimum one partition with the disktool, in the install menu before the install begins
----Step four----
Install the OS
----Step five----
Enjoy the Macbook

Thanks for all your help DeltaMac


----------



## MiRaD (Sep 22, 2010)

Nice one, det var bare dejligt.


----------

